# Pure Breed DDR German Shepherd



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

here are a few pictures of my pure bred DDR German Shepherd at almost 2 years old. R.I.P Diesel!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

So sorry to see that he has passed away......Handsome dog....RIP good friend.


----------

